# know any good judges?



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

We are looking for a knowledgeable and kid friendly judge for the allen county fair in ohio this year. Show is the end of aug. They will show boer breeding,market, harness,angora,fainting goats, and showmanship. Any suggestions would be great. We are are willing to go out to neighboring states.
thanks
anna


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Ken Davidson from Davidson livestock does judging. http://www.davidsonlivestock.com/Judging.html


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

I know him and he is good with kids, unfortunately we have kids that buy wethers and does from his board bid sale...don't think it would be fair to him or the kids to put him in that situation.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah that might be tough on him but I would think he would be fair but understand what you are saying.

What about Phillip Messer from Red Gate Farms? He's in Indiana he judged our fair a few years ago and everyone loved him. He gets booked up fast so he might be out for this year but there is always next year. I wasn't impressed with the lady that judged our fair last year so I wont recommend or say her name.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

We have Phillip Messer do our Boers at our fair the last few years, I think he is coming back but im not sure....he is really great and is fun to be around. I also like the guy that does the rest of our animals, I will have to get his name though..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check out www.thejudgingconnection.com. You can look through biographies of different judges and choose that way.... its really neat


----------

